# Resistance shifting gears



## ponyeater (Jul 8, 2006)

Is it normal for there to be a "pause" when shifting M6 between gears. Hard to describe, but there is resistance just before it goes into next gear, doesn't go right into gear. Is that just the syncros? It makes it hard to shift fast. I have 900 miles on it, maybe it will loosen up.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

im experiencing the pause between gears as well but its not the cars fault its mine cause i suck ass at shifting...hahahaaha..im getting better though and in no time my nick name will be john force:rofl: 

dude


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I switched to Mobil 1 Dex III ATF fluid in the M6 and the shift feel is quite a bit improved, especially in cold weather.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

bergenfelter said:


> I switched to *Mobil 1 Dex III ATF fluid* in the M6 and the shift feel is quite a bit improved, especially in cold weather.


That's the same juice I put in mine. Plus the ripshifter is a definite improvement over stock.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

well tuesday i'm having my ripshifter put in, and changing my M6 tranny fluid to the royal purple manual synchromax syenthetic fluid. will let you know how it goes. guage pods are going in too. also got a shift light to install.


----------

